# Late season Buck



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Killed this Buck yesterday evening. Not my biggest but for January 20 with a bow I will take it. Bow season was definitely tough last year as the deer hunting in my area has a lot of pressure. now. It is just not like it used to be. But I still love to Bow Hunt.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats, way to stick with it.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats!!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy!!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

nice job!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a hard earned buck.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats nice deer


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck. Always a great feeling to get one late in the season. Congrats


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Good job!!! Way to stay after it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Took it down to the wire! A nice late season buck still holding both antlers!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job and way to stay with it and not give up especially when hunting conditions have been tough.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Way to go!!
Got it done in some less than ideal conditions. Congrats for sure!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on a very nice buck.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Tim !


----------

